
Show HN: Treewrite, a technique for writing essays - DenGorbachev
https://workflowy.com/s/PLCCqKAaQZ
======
DenGorbachev
Hey fellow writers, I've discovered a technique that's useful for expressing
your ideas quickly, without thinking much about the form. It turned out to
have other unforeseen advantages as well (explained on the linked page).

What do you think about it?

